# Gebäudesteuerung



## markuscps (13 Dezember 2009)

Hallo SPS-ler

ich würde meine Wohnung gerne etwas vernetzen aber so wenig wie möglich Kabel verlegen. Des weiteren sollte auch eine Verbindung zum Internet hergestellt werden damit ich alle Infos über mein iPhone abrufen kann. 
Ein Panel ist vorhanden nur welche Steuerung soll ich nutzen, welche Stellglieder für Heizung/Rolladen...? Für Heizkörperthermostate gibt es schon viele Funkstellantriebe aber lassen die sich auch über eine zentrale Steuerung steuern, z.B. Beckhoff?

CoDeSys ist kein Problem für mich, eine Webseite kann ich auch erstellen und das einfachste wären I/Os aber ich möchte keine Kabel verlegen, habt ihr Erfahrung mit Funk/Wlan netzen?


----------



## Mobi (13 Dezember 2009)

Guck dir mal das EnOcean System an, dies basiert auf Funk. Beckhoff müsste eigentlich dafür Master haben. Aber da frag am besten die, die sich mit Beckhoff auskennen, dies ist nicht so mein Gebiet.


----------



## Matze001 (13 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

Wago besitzt auch eine Masterklemme.
Normal ist sie nur für die Kommunikation zwischen zwei Knoten, also z.B. zwei 841er gedacht, aber man kann laut Wago auch Andere Teilnehmer einbinden.
Einfach mal anrufen oder ne Mail schreiben, die sind dort sehr kompetent!

MfG

Marcel


----------



## IBFS (15 Dezember 2009)

markuscps schrieb:


> Hallo SPS-ler
> 
> ich würde meine Wohnung gerne etwas vernetzen aber so wenig wie möglich Kabel verlegen. Des weiteren sollte auch eine Verbindung zum Internet hergestellt werden damit ich alle Infos über mein iPhone abrufen kann.
> Ein Panel ist vorhanden nur welche Steuerung soll ich nutzen, welche Stellglieder für Heizung/Rolladen...? Für Heizkörperthermostate gibt es schon viele Funkstellantriebe aber lassen die sich auch über eine zentrale Steuerung steuern, z.B. Beckhoff?
> ...


 


Wenn du WENIG Kabel verlegen willst, dann ist eine SPS ungeeignet. Wenn
ich diese Funk-"krücken" mal außer acht lasse, dann hast du leider immer
einem Menge Parallelverkabelung. Daher würde ich dir sehr empfehlen mal
in das 

http://knx-user-forum.de

reinzuschauen.

Dort geht aus hauptsächlich um den EIB / KNX / Instabus (meint alles dasselbe)
Beim KNX-BUS klemmst du alle dezentralen Senoren Taster Bewegungsmelder (und wenn gewünscht) auch
dezentrale Aktoren - z.B. Rolladenaktoren - auf einen 2-Drahtbus. Auch das Thema "iPhone" wird
dorch sehr ausführlich besprochen.

Nix gegen Codesys, aber solange es keine WAGO oder andere Codesys-Komponenten
in Standard-REG-Maßen gibt, sehen Gebäudeinstallationen in EFHs für
mich immer wie "hinbegastelt" aus.


Gruß


----------



## Matze001 (15 Dezember 2009)

IBFS schrieb:


> Nix gegen Codesys, aber solange es keine WAGO oder andere Codesys-Komponenten
> in Standard-REG-Maßen gibt, sehen Gebäudeinstallationen in EFHs für
> mich immer wie "hinbegastelt" aus.
> 
> ...


 
Dafür gibt es einige Verteilungen bei denen sich die Hutschienen wenige cm absenken lassen. Ansonsten gibt es Schaltschränke 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## IBFS (15 Dezember 2009)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es einige Verteilungen bei denen sich die Hutschienen wenige cm absenken lassen. Ansonsten gibt es Schaltschränke


 
is klar - ich hab auch einen 285mm tiefen Hager im EG in einem separaten Raum stehen aber

die Aufgabenstellung ist - sowenig Kabel wie möglich - d.h. alles dezentral -
d.h. ÜBERALL in jedem Zimmer "kleine" Schaltschränke??? 

Na ob das der Ehefrau gefällt? 

Gruß


----------



## Matze001 (15 Dezember 2009)

KNX Klemme  Und weiter gehts.

Damit hat man die Sensoren schonmal erschlagen, und einige Aktoren auch. Für die Beleuchtung ggf. Dali.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## IBFS (15 Dezember 2009)

Matze001 schrieb:


> KNX Klemme  Und weiter gehts.
> Damit hat man die Sensoren schonmal erschlagen, und einige Aktoren auch. Für die Beleuchtung ggf. Dali.


 

die Sensoren ja wenn du damit pysikalische Sensoren meist OK
aber KNX-Taster sind ja gerade nicht direkt (ohne KNX) an die 
WAGO angeschlossen. Und das programmierst du in der ETS und nicht
im Codesys. Spätestens beim Dimmen bis du automatisch 
bei KNX-Dimmern oder DALI. Das geht mit einer SPS sehr umständlich.
Zum Schluss bleibt für die WAGO - für normale Hausinstallation wohlgemerkt -
nicht mehr viel Arbeit übrig.

Das man mit der WAGO im Keller wunderbar Heizungs- und Solarsysteme steuern 
kann bleibt davon unbenommen.
Ich kenne beide Welten und habe sowohl KNX als auch eine SPS (S7) im
Haus. Jedes für seine originäre Aufgabe würde ich sagen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## markuscps (15 Dezember 2009)

ich denke ich werde mich für IP-Symcon entscheiden und die Steuerung über einen kleiner Rechner laufen lassen.


----------

